# Scotland - itinery needed please



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Long story short. Jenny is 11 years old now and whilst I would love to take her to Lake Garda etc, I am worried about giving her vaccines "just because I want to" so that we can holiday together. (She does not have a passport at present)

One solution is to have a mega tour of Scotland. I have 8 weeks available from the very end if March until the end of May. I would use the CCC site at Dunbar as a starting point and would like to call in to Ireland for a couple of weeks too. 

Any ideas? 

I am going to talk to the vet tomorrow, but I think a UK tour is for the best. 

Russell

Edit - an itinerary is not really needed, more places to see etc. I can work out routes and so on later.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

*Scotland touring*

Russell,

Hope you enjoy Scotland

Here's a starter for 10:-

CC Edinburgh, great views over the Forth, easy bus ride to centre of town (Castle, Holyrood Palace, Observatory etc)

Or CC CL at Straiton, friendly guy and a 45 min bus ride into town

then Markinch (Home of Dimple Haig whisky) CC site near Glenrothes in Fife. Set in grounds of mansion, now converted to hotel. visit Falkland palace, St Andrews easily by bus from Glenrothes.

Heading north up the coast towards Aberdeen then down through Deeside past Balmoral to Braemar, over the hill to the Moray coast. Loads of sites along here.

Try the CCC site at Dingwall then come back down through Inverness (Unless you fancy Sutherland, Cape Wrath etc), and head for Fort William (And Skye), then on down to Oban. Stay at North Ledaig Caravan site (CC affiliated) and enjoy the views over to Mull.

Down past Loch Lomond and then through Ayrshire to pick up a ferry to Ireland (from Troon, Cairnryan or Stranraer.

On the way back from Ireland, don't miss the mull of galloway and heading for the border at Gretna Green.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scotland*

Hello

Thanks for that. I will get the map out tomorrow.

Do you have any idea what the mileage might be on your "tour"?

Russell

I would be in the Kon-tiki with a moped for nipping about on. Not bothered about good or bad weather.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Russ if it is any use we have a scottish friend that has a MH and travels to Scotland on a regular basis if you need any info give me a shout and I will speak to him for you.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

And of course Airdrie to visit Carol or your life won't be worth living!!

Viv


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*Scotland*

Hi just spent the week end at the new cc&c site at dunbar it was really good great views it is a bit windy on the top end but still worth a visit also the Gart and the Keltie bridge in Callander my preference would be the Keltie Bridge but they are both good and the bus stop is right outside JAKS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Russell,

About 850 miles plus deviations, but excluding Cape Wrath/Sutherland.

Happy to help further if required

David


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing how this pans out!!! I few "must sees" - Eileen Donan Castle (Kyle of Lochalsh) which is on the way to Skye - which you MUST visit. Also Glenfinnan Viaduct is lovely, and Applecross has some crazy views, although the road up is even crazier - not sure how suitable for a M/H.

Gary.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scotland*

Mmmm

850 - that's not bad. Call it a thousand for easy figures and the same in Ireland, and it is the same driving as Garda and back!

I really fancy doing this and after seeing Gary's photo's earlier.....

R


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Scotland*



Rapide561 said:


> Mmmm
> 
> 850 - that's not bad. Call it a thousand for easy figures and the same in Ireland, and it is the same driving as Garda and back!
> 
> ...


Thats really a lovely thing to say. If you are in the area, drop me a line and we can catchup. I can show you around EDI if you fancy it.

Gary.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Edinburgh*

Hi

Last time I was in Edinburgh, we had a meal at a place called "Wee Windaes Willy" or something.

Also stayed at what (was then) the Quality Hotel at Cramond. Lovely.

What's the place at the end of the Royal Mile, Gary? We used to take the coaches up there so the passenger could see out towards the Royal Yacht Britannia etc?

Russell


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Edinburgh*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Last time I was in Edinburgh, we had a meal at a place called "Wee Windaes Willy" or something.
> 
> ...


Well at one end of the Royal Mile is EDINBURGH Castle  On a clear day, you can see as far as fife!! If you travel down the mile, you will come to a cross roads with "North Bridge". Cross over the road, and continue down the mile, and eventually you will see the City fall into the Sea.

Edinburgh is full of sights like that as its on 7 hills, and a lot of it is surrounded by water.

Gary.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi hunny, you absolutely must go to Loch Ness for a bit of monster spotting!!! If ya wanna see castles then Stirling is also a must!

You dunt *need* to come to Airdrie ( but ya flippin better!!!!!) but if ya don't shall scweem and scweem till am sick he he! If you like technology then Falkirk wheel is a good un. If you want to shop til you drop then Glasgow is brilliant though where one would park ones motorhome I dunno :roll: Although Silverburn could be an option. Theres loadsa places and if ya was doing sommat that needed doggy sitter then Jenny would be welcome here!!!


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Durness - the route is through some of the wilder parts of Scotland. Then across to Dunnet Bay and surroundings plus a day trip to Orkney - good one including ferry available most of the year. Or do the route in reverse then down to Onich (near Fort William) CC site now open most the year - take short ferry over Loch Linnhe and then drive to another short ferry over to Isle of Mull - can even drive across for a visit to Iona.

Jan


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

Whenever we are near Glasgow, we try to visit the Burrell Collection. It's free and there is plenty of parking space.
http://www.glasgowmuseums.com/venue/index.cfm?venueid=1


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Russell - don't forget the south west. It's known as Scotland in miniature. Mountains, glens, Wigtown is the national book town (like Hay on Wye down south), Castle Douglas is a food town with lots and lots of small shops selling local produce, lots of secluded beaches, Gretna Green for the obvious and the not so obvious Gretna Gateway discount village (can't think of the proper title :roll: ), lots and lots of not so difficult walks for Jenny (and you?), red kite feeding station, lots of other bird reserves if you are into bird watching.

It's also near Airdrie so no need for Carol to practice her tantrums too much.

Wonder why I go away on my hols :? should really stay here.

Sue

PS tourist board can send the commission to the usual address :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

The CC site @ Onich (called Bunree) is a must. The dog walk is along the loch shore, Jenny will love it. The views are fabulous too.

If you can visit http://ceilidhplace.com/ceilidhplace/default.asp in Ullapool and tromp on along to Achiltibuie for amazing mountain and seascapes.

Andy


----------



## strathspey (Oct 30, 2005)

Heading north from Edinburgh, I recommend the CCC site at Scone Palace.
The Palace grounds are great for walks with your dog.
Also there is a CL near Eyemouth (between Berwick on Tweed and Dunbar). Which has a good restaurant. What you save by staying there, rather than a CC site, you could spend on a good meal - with your motorhome only 100 yards away!
If you are passing through Morayshire on the main road from Aberdeen to Inverness, I can recommend Baxter's Food Theme park. Plenty of free parking for motorhomes and a good restaurant and shops.
I hope you have a great time in Scotland. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't miss Fort George near Inverness.

Its the HQ of the Highland Regiments and has an excellent museum. The fort itself covers many acres and welcomes visitors and is fascinating.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scotland*

Hello all

The tour is a "go-er". I shall not be passporting Jenny, so please keep n suggesting places and so on.

At this stage, it looks like 6 to 8 weeks away, and possibly taking in Ireland. I can return my Eurotunnel token and then obtain Irish Ferries ones.

Scotland is the key thing at this stage though.

I am starting out on or abouts the 29th March. The set up will be me, Jenny, the Kon-tiki (29 feet - so please bear this in mind with any suggestions re parking) and also a push bike and moped!

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scotland*

Hi

Just an update re this tour.

I had originally planned to merge Scotland and Ireland together but do not think that 8 weeks is long enough.

To this end, Jenny and I are setting off on the 30th March from Derbyshire and heading to Scotland. We will be on the road for about 8 weeks.

The idea is to book only sites for the peak Easter and bank holiday weekends. The rest is free and easy or "lapsydaisy".

I will have a sort of rough idea where we are heading etc etc and the timescales - but only very rough.

The first week will look something like this

Day 1 - Derbyshire - CCC Boroughbridge

Day 2 or 3 - on to CCC Dunbar

Then on to Aberdeen via the coast road, Arbroath, Stonehaven etc. Allowing a week to get there. The reaminder is a mystery.

Thank you all for your help, PMs and so on in respect of the trip.

Russell


----------

